

Punycode.js: a fully compliant & cross-platform Punycode converter in JavaScript - mathias
https://github.com/bestiejs/punycode.js

======
mathias
By the way, this project got bundled with Node.js v0.6.2+ (replacing their
older, not fully compliant Punycode library). \o/

